# Aromatherapy for Children



## Lindy (Sep 6, 2010)

There is an excellent book out by Valerie Ann Worwood called *Aromatherapy for the Healthy Child*.  It is well written and well thought out with methods of use as well as doages described by age.

For those of you who aren't familiar with this author she is considered to be one of the top Clinical Aromatherapists in the world.  She is well published and well respected within the Aromatherapy industry.  All of her books are amazing.....

Cheers


----------



## agriffin (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## krissy (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks i will be on the look out for this one


----------



## Lindy (Sep 7, 2010)

I bought mine through Amazon - it is a great book.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 8, 2010)

Is there a book that you would recommend for a beginner in Aromatherapy?  

Thanks!


----------



## Lindy (Sep 14, 2010)

There are a couple I would recommend.  Anything written by Valerie Ann Worwood.  A good intro is *The Fragrant Pharmacy* because she does get into some history of aromatherapy.  *The Encyclopedia of Essential Oils* by Julia Lawless is a wonderful reference for essential oils.

I'm sorry this took me so long to respond to you......

Oh yeah and be prepared once you start learning about this it becomes an amazing journey.......


----------



## agriffin (Sep 14, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> There are a couple I would recommend.  Anything written by Valerie Ann Worwood.  A good intro is *The Fragrant Pharmacy* because she does get into some history of aromatherapy.  *The Encyclopedia of Essential Oils* by Julia Lawless is a wonderful reference for essential oils.
> 
> I'm sorry this took me so long to respond to you......
> 
> Oh yeah and be prepared once you start learning about this it becomes an amazing journey.......



Thanks!


----------



## Mimi_Sakurako (Dec 9, 2010)

*Thank you for the Info.*

Lindy, thank you for sharing information about aromatherapy books.  Since I work with children, I am especially interested in reading "Aromatherapy for the Healthy Child."  I will check Amazon.


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 9, 2010)

Depending on how deep you want to get into Aromatherapy, there are several great books out there:  The Essential Oils Handbook is a great starting point and it also offers recipes and blends.
If you want to dig deeper....
Practice of Aromatherapy by Jean MD Valnet. A medical doctor and practitioner of aromatherapy for more than 30 years, Jean Valnet is regarded as the father of essential oil therapy and one of its foremost authorities. In this classic manual he provides detailed evidence for the efficacy of plant medicine – nature’s most time-honored method for treatment of illness and relief of pain. Valnet’s thorough research, based on his long career of treating patients and observing the effects of plant essences on a wide range of conditions, bridges the gap between the ancient tradition of healing with herbs and advances of modern medicine.

More complete than any other book on the subject, The Practice of Aromatherapy covers 40 essences in detail, providing: Classification of plant medicines and scientific explanation of how they work. Detailed indications for internal and external use of plant essence, extracts and tinctures. Case histories and information on gathering and conservation of plants. Formulas for prescriptions, medicinal wines and elixirs. Dr. Valnet makes an impassioned plea for curtailing our use of dangerous chemical therapies and antibiotics, offering demonstrable proof of the vital power of plant medicines to prevent and heal disease and strengthen the immune system.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 12, 2010)

Cat that sounds like a really interesting book as well.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 12, 2010)

If you are serious about Aromatherapy may I suggest Martin Watt's "Essential Oil Monographs" or Martin Watt's "Natural Beauty"

http://www.aromamedical.com/cdpage.html


----------

